# Has anyone dealt with Evolution Motorsports (Evoms) before?



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Hi guys

Just wondering how popular / unpopular Evolution Motorsports are with everyone?

Reason being, I bought a V Flow intake off them, but the euro spec car must be slightly different to your US model and it doesn't fit.

I've emailed them half a dozen times, but they're just totally ignoring me. I even went as far as making a template out of perspex, so they could see how to (slightly) modify their design so it'd fit the cars, universally.

Sure I can understand a late reply or a quick one saying 'we're looking into it', but totally ignoring a customer (for the past month) is just totally slack and unprofessional.

Interested to see if i'm the exception, or whether this is their run of the mill business practice.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I've dealt with them before, but never had any issues.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Just thought i'd post an update;

Finally got a reply from Ian, and they don't take modification specs from customers. So I sent it back to the dealer here in AU to say exactly the same thing (to Evoms), but with 'authority', and once again i'm waiting.. No word back yet on when the box will be re-fabbed to suit...
:facepalm:


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Another update... Ian 'lost' the email the dealer sent him months ago confirming the changes required, and now when we resent it, he replies with a '_unless you buy 100 units, we won't change the design_'.

Could have said that in the first place and I would have made my own, much better airbox.

:screwy:


----------

